# Cycling 5 gallon



## Fishy love (Jul 4, 2013)

So I've finally done it... I convinced my parents to get me an aquirium!*w3
It's a 5 gallon I'm currently cycling. Gonna get guppies. I have a 55 gallon tank to move babies into.Feel free to give comments an tips on decor fish care etc.
Wish me luck!*w


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Fishy love said:


> So I've finally done it... I convinced my parents to get me an aquirium!*w3
> It's a 5 gallon I'm currently cycling. Gonna get guppies. I have a 55 gallon tank to move babies into.Feel free to give comments an tips on decor fish care etc.
> Wish me luck!*w


Congrats on the new tank! 

FYI: You may get some responses that proclaim a 5-gallon tank is too small to house guppies. I say nonsense. Guppies will do fine in a 5-gallon with lots of plants, aeration, a good HOB filter, and regular partial water changes. For plants you could try java fern, brazil waterweed, moss, swords (low light), nymphaea lotus, duckweed, penny-wort...just make sure they are a plant that can grow beneath a standard incandescent bulb if that's what you're using. Guppies really do need plants and places to play. 

Do make sure that your tank is *fully cycled* before you add fish. Do you know how to do that? I'd start with a pair and I'd spend a few extra bucks to get good quality stock. Don't add more than a pair until the tank and it's water are broken in...several weeks. When all is said and done, if you want your guppies to be happy, I'd stop at 5 adults. If you go to Petco, you absolutely will have ICK to contend with. You're likely to bring ICK home whenever you're dealing with guppies but with a large pet store chain it's guaranteed. I'd have ICK medication standing by. You may have better luck buying from a smaller privately owned fish store...pay a little more, get a little more.

Beyond that, be sure to learn about the nitrogen cycle and when it's safe to add fish. And check out some websites that deal specifically with keeping guppies. Generally speaking they aren't difficult to keep but they have specific needs just like any animal and they'll appreciate you knowing what those are. 

Have fun!


----------



## Fishy love (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm cycling for 2 weeks. I have plenty of places for the guppies to play.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Fishy love said:


> I'm cycling for 2 weeks. I have plenty of places for the guppies to play.



You don't cycle for a certain amount of time. You cycle for however long it takes to finish the cycle...which will likely be longer than 2 weeks. If you don't, the ammonia and nitrites will poison your guppies and either kill them or permanently damage their gills. I encourage you to test the water before you add fish. 

Good Luck.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats on the tank.i bought a 5 gallon fuval tank about 4 months back. if I remember right it took 6 to 8 week to cycle my 5 gallon.i use it to put my frys in for a few months to grow.it has its own filter compartment and a place for the heater so you don't see it.good luck with your 5 gallon.posts some pictures when you can.


----------

